# Ghost shrimp staying Berried up far to long ??



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

so over the last 11 days i got ghost shrimp FW from 2 different sources and in bot batches a few were pregnant , although i cant identify which kind of hatch brackish or fresh i have a one of each bash in one of each tanks , (attempt to eliminate mistakes ) i have watched the one iv had longest a week + kick its swimmerettes to clean and aerate the eggs rotating them non stop , the eggs were blackish i thought at first but upon closer looking were clear with a black dot that turned a darker gray but from what iv found reading on it she should have already doped them before now , the rest of them are a few days newer but all should have doped by now id of thought , Anyone have thoughts on it . BTW this isn't just a few eggs these are full clusters. *c/p*


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

The span is usually a few weeks.


----------



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

Oww that gives me a little more hope then . 
Do you think guppy fry would eat them as well as the adult shrimp ?


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

It's possible with the fry. The larvae are pretty small when hatched out.


----------

